# Need help picking out 13x19 sub printer



## adorablepenguins (Dec 30, 2018)

Hi! I need some help picking out a sub printer (13x19), I am from Canada and have read a ton of info but I would like some reviews if possible. Could you please help me narrow down the best and not craziest priced option. TIA


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

what have you narrowed it down to from your research?


----------



## majik122 (Jan 24, 2017)

I have an epson 7210 and bought inxpro refillable carts. Can print up to 13x19. Was a little work setting up to use with no genuine inks and filling the carts but fairly simple. No issues and trouble free so far, as long as you keep the heads cleaned and run it daily or every other day at least. Got my 7210 on amazon for $150. So with inks and paper I spent about $300 total. Not a bad investment. The profit potential is crazy with sublimation.


----------



## and3008 (Apr 16, 2012)

I have the Epson Artisan 1430. It was around $300 and I got the ink from Cobra and went with refillable cartridges. I heard a rumor this printer may be discontinued, but I haven't had any problems. I'm just starting in sublimation so sometimes I only use it once a week, no clogs.


----------



## LancerFlorida (Mar 20, 2018)

The only real requirement for your printer is:
1. wide format
2. rear feed for more rigid materials.
3. compatibility with RIP if being used.
What ever is on sale will do just fine. Epson, however, is the hands-down favorite for sub, transfer and garment printing. I use the WF 7720 and CIS from Inkxpro, and Coastal for sheets. These printers are cheap enough to have one for sub and another for cotton. The real cost becomes the real estate upon which the printers are placed.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

LancerFlorida said:


> The only real requirement for your printer is:
> 1. wide format
> 2. rear feed for more rigid materials.
> 3. compatibility with RIP if being used.
> What ever is on sale will do just fine.... The real cost becomes the real estate upon which the printers are placed.




for desktop dyesub printers you need piezo print-heads,
not whatever you find on sale
only epson or brother (or the ricoh sg's like sawgrass)

rear feed is not necessary for dyesub, as it is pretty thin paper,
the thick papers are only about 100gsm, whereas business cards are about 250gsm

there are no rip's that i am aware of for inkjet desktop dyesub

you probably will not have to invest in purchasing new land/buildings for a desktop printer,
they usually fit ok on a desktop


----------



## btwice (Mar 20, 2011)

I have theSawgrass Virtuoso SG800 Sublimation Printer and I love the beauty of the print colors.


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

look up cobraink.com . They carry what you need and at good prices.Contact richard.


----------

